

Announcing: One Month Stripe Payments - castig
https://onemonth.com/announcing-stripe-payments

======
minimaxir
As a note of criticism, that video did not add to your post (it seems more
like an ad for Stripe than an explanation video for your integration with
Stripe), and the "humor" nearly made me close the tab.

